# Dark Heresy



## Bellerophon (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm not sure where to post this...

I was just wondering how much a new Acolite is supposed to know about the 40.000 setting.
Do they know about daemons? Tyranids?
It's important in order to roleplay correctly.

Eg: 
"Oh my God, a genestealer"
or 
"Oh my God, a... monster... with lots of... arms and.... AAAAGGGHhhh"

:biggrin:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

By acolyte do you mean an inquisitor's acolyte? If it is, then it would largely depend on what kind of ties the inquisitor has. An ordo malleus inquisitor, for example, would have more detailed knowledge about daemons and the like where an ordo xenos inquisitor would have more detailed knowledge of aliens.

So to answer your question, it depends on who your acolyte is subordinate to.

Now I'm not entirely certain the roleplay threads section is the right place for this; you may be better off in the Roleplay games section which can be found here; the second page of threads has several threads about Dark Heresy.

I'm going to keep this thread here, because there may be some members that fequent this section who can answer your question; but I very much suggest following the link and asking there as there will most definitely be members that can answer your question.


Also, welcome to Heresy; feel free to introduce yourself here...


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Actually, it more or less depends upon how you make your character. If you want him to be a young (or old) inexperienced man, he can be blissfully ignorant of most. But if he is a servant of an Inquisitor, I very much doubt that he would not be aware of the different monsters around. He is sure to have access to information about most species in the galaxy, after all. (to be able to smite them in the Emperors name!)


----------

